
How much improvement is possible in Rails' ActionCable's performance? - Indu_Pillai
https://www.quora.com/unanswered/How-much-improvement-is-possible-in-Rails-ActionCables-performance?share=1
======
cool1dev
Nice question, waiting for the answers.

